# generator to housae question



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

couple of folks have told me that i can make a plugin line from the 220 plug on a 6000wt generator and plug it in my 220 meat grinder plug after throwing the main breaker on my house electric service. just wondering how big the line should be...... i have some 10-3 wire that i use for 220 recepticle....

i would turn most breakers off,mainly worried about freezer than fridge,than water pump........


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken, 10-3 should be good for 30 amps max. You can do this, but make sure you only have the loads you need powered up, and the rest of the breakers open. Be very sure your main breaker is open! If power is restored while you are connected, it will destroy your generator and possibly your panel. Even more important, your generator could kill someone upline from your panel.

Also be very careful to make sure the cord is connected before you apply power, and don't unplug it under load. Here is the procedure I recommend:

1. Open the main breaker.

2. Open all the other circuit breakers.

3. Connect the cord at the receptical (use a twist lock plug if possible) and to the generator.

4. Start the generator and let it get up to speed.

5. Close the breaker only on the circuit to which you want to supply power.

When you are through:

1. Turn off the load equipment

2. Open the breaker supplying the circuit.

3. Shut down the generator and allow it to completely stop.

4. Unplug the cord from both ends.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

You'd be surprised how many electric linemen your set-up kills every year.

Mon


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Thats a very dangerous idea

The only safe way is with good transfer switch . . . . .Period.


----------



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

Why not plug the meat grinder directly into the generator, and bypass the house power completely?
I agree with NOT doing what you originally wrote, it's illegal and potentially dangerous.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

They make automatic transfer switches to handle powering your house with generator. I'd advice going that route for safety. I'd hate to see you find out your insurance won't pay if something goes wrong.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

adamtheha said:


> Why not plug the meat grinder directly into the generator, and bypass the house power completely?


Guessing you didn't pick up on using the meat grinder plug was NOT for the meat grinder, but as a means to distribute 220v power back to the house, huh ?

In any case, don't go this route....you screw up one time and plug the generator end in first, and you have a live male plug in your hand.

Manual transfer switches are cheaper than automatic ones, and the route to go for portable type generators not permanently wired into the house.


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

Yes it will work. 10 ga = 30 amps of use which will easily take care of the things you mentioned. Some people wire directly into their outside a/c disconnect to accomplish the same thing. I also agree that a transfer switch is safer for everyone, but sometimes you need power before you have all the parts available.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

They make special plug and cord set for plugging your generator into a transfer switch, and it is safe, to you as a user, and safe to the utility workers if you use the transfer switch,

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200220924_200220924

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200221274_200221274

and there are many transfer switches, http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/category_6970_36+968+280092

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

If you choose not to use a transfer switch, 

IF you do chose to back feed the power, Call the utility company tell them and then pull your meter off the socket and when power is restored, have them come by and put the meter back in. and put a new seal on it,

If some one gets hurt or killed because you have not followed proper procedures, or wired it according to codes, you may be charged with manslaughter or worst,

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

just as your transformer steps the electric down to 220/ 110 volts
it will just as easily step the electricity back up to the thousands of volts that come down the line in normal situations, and the person it kills could be miles down the line from your location.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

As an electrical worker, (worked as a lineman for seven years and now in a power plant), I strongly suggest following the advice of all those that said "put in a transfer switch!". Yea, I know they're really expensive but they do protect you and the utility workers. 

As a last resort, use the setup as you've explained by pull your electric meter from the socket. Then, as suggested above, call the company and tell them you've pulled the meter for generator purposes. Have them come and reinstall the meter for you. You have to remember there is no breaker protection between the transformer up on the pole and your meter. It can take several thousand instantaneous fault amps to blow the fuse that feeds the transformer if you were to get into any live voltage while installing the meter. (In other words, you'd be fried pretty quickly.) 

If and when you do decide to pull your meter, make sure you've turned your main breaker off when you do. That way, if the power were to come back on between the time you walk out of your house and the time you're pulling your meter there won't be any current draw on it and you won't pick up any spark from the socket. BE CAREFUL!


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I read a rather fascinating debate on usenet with the winning side being someone who had been a linesman and involved in power generation. He stated, in no uncertain terms, that any linesman who was "bit" by power from a home generator was an idiot and had no business reconnecting homes. Every linesman is taught to consider a wire hot until proven otherwise.

What he DID say was that some linesmen got a huge kick out of noting a line where there was a little backfeeding and connecting it back up without warning, and listening for the generator to self-destruct.

I challenge anyone to show where any linesman was killed by the backfeed from a home generator - specify date time place name and source. There are plenty that get a toasting from other mistakes, but the threat from generators is FAR more to the homeowner than a linesman.


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

if you can access your panel talk to a electrician about installing a interlock kit basically making your panel a manual transfer switch


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Harry you might notice that in my post I used the word "dangerous" . . .and did not go into details.

I want to be a good 50' away when that generator gets fed a low fat diet by >the grid<.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Could you install 3 new circuits - to the fridge, the freezer and the water pump. Power those circuits with the generator only. This way, you're not messing with the utilities - if your power goes out, simply move the plugs to the appropriate generator power receptacle. When power returns, move them back. This way, no danger to your generator, linesman, no expensive transfer switches, etc.


----------



## Ultra (Dec 29, 2009)

OntarioMan said:


> Could you install 3 new circuits - to the fridge, the freezer and the water pump. Power those circuits with the generator only. This way, you're not messing with the utilities - if your power goes out, simply move the plugs to the appropriate generator power receptacle. When power returns, move them back. This way, no danger to your generator, linesman, no expensive transfer switches, etc.


To elaborate a little-- set a small subpanel near your main electrical panel.

Pull all the circuits that you wish to feed with your genny from the main panel to the subpanel. Provide the adequate breakers for each cicuit and wire as per code. Provide an isolated ground bar in this subpanel (DO NOT bond your neutral to this ground bar).

From the main buss lugs on this panel wire a 3 conductor plus ground pigtail *MALE* plug-in. Think of a electric range pigtail....which should be rated at 50 amps. Secure the pigtail to the subpanel and to the wall near the subpanel.

From your main panel, run your 10-3+Ground wire to a matching *FEMALE *plug-in. Feed this circuit from a DPDT 30 amp breaker in the main panel.

Next to the main panel female plug, mount another identicle* FEMALE* plug, again wired with 10-3 +ground running to your genny plug in.

*NOTE* Ground the genny as per manufactorer reccomendations. All circuits to be run by the genny will have their life saving grounds running thru this ground. *DO NOT* ignore cheat or skip this requirement. Your life might depend upon it.

That being said, this set-up makes for a virtually idiot proof and cheap manual transfer of power. Any one can switch from one plug to the other with-out fear of contacting a live circuit and with-out fear of back feed or equipment damage. For well less than $100.00.

JMHO, YMMV, I am not a trained professional, but I am an experienced practicianer(sp?).


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Linemen have been toasted by generators ran through the main power transformer. Call your local union shop electrician's lodge for some stats if you want them. I'm sure it has been documented at one time or another.


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

i decided to run some 10-3 from generator to a recepticle right beside the freezer recepticle(WRITE ON IT GENERATOR)......put a plug on it to generator.....another one to fridge and perhaps a light or to-tv....roll wire up and keep tied to side of house.....i have a cistern backup for the pump but it has little pressure.


----------



## Ultra (Dec 29, 2009)

coup said:


> i decided to run some 10-3 from generator to a recepticle right beside the freezer recepticle(WRITE ON IT GENERATOR)......put a plug on it to generator.....another one to fridge and perhaps a light or to-tv....roll wire up and keep tied to side of house.....i have a cistern backup for the pump but it has little pressure.


Do not use 10-3. Use 12-2 with a ground and a 20 amp rated outlet for 120 volts.

I am assuming that the genny has a built in 20 amp over current breaker. Also use a 20 amp rated male plug at the genny.

Ground well as per my post above.

I (and NEC) strongly recomend marking all such outlets well and unmistakeably.

Outside the house the wire should be run in conduit, and the conduit should be well attached to the house or buried.


----------



## tight-group (Feb 25, 2008)

There's way to much freaking out over this issue, for http:// $106. at the depot you can have this 
100 amp switch, 100% blond rated.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Thats great tight group . . .
You and I know what that switch is/does . .but please remember theres a whole BIG bunch of folks -who for their own safety- should not be touching-handling that kind of wiring.

I think your assuming too much when you put in that >"100% blond rated"< statement.


----------

